
A service to keep track of your contributions to social sites -- thus giving you something like a blog of your contributions - amichail

======
amichail
One way to reward people for their contributions to all sorts of social sites
is to somehow make a list of all those contributions in one place.

Do you know of a service that does this?

~~~
bootload
_'... Do you know of a service that does this? ...'_

No but there are plenty of aggregation sites that collect third party
contributions via RSS or ATOM. I was thinking about this the other day (how do
you gather contributions to sites uniformly) and came to a number of
conclusions:

\- standardised way of presenting/marking up a contribution

\- easy way for companies to implement this painlessly

\- some way to extract this information from many sites

The conclusion is if you want lots of companies to add this one approach would
be to design, spec a microformat ( <http://microformats.org> ) allowing sites
to markup contributions easily in a standardised format. The data could then
be mined without little effort from the third party company

SERVER SIDE

Each contribution could be marked up in a site allowing where a user is
identified. Then A) a user to be identified, B) users contribution is marked
up C) contribution meta-data can be marked up.

CLIENT SIDE

Read a site, parse the page markup looking for contribution data.

THIRD PARTY SITE

Allow users to register and list sites they have contributed content. The site
then checks the third party sites, checks if the user is valid and extracts
the contribution markup on these sites. The aggregation of contributions for
many users could then be displayed, exported etc.

The idea of collecting contribution data relies on using a public standard tag
(micro format) markup that third party sites could apply, users individually
extract and more importantly allow third party companies to harvest.

